# Sample CV for ACT SS



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi All,

I am planning to apply for ACT SS....so in order to apply for that I need get my CV verified by them....
So if anybody has applied for ACT SS before(i know many people have) they can help me with the sample CV that they used..
I m asking becoz the kinda of CV we use in INDIA is totally different as they use in aussieland....so if somebody exp in this case would help me out.....


thanks...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

I used this sample for victoria state sponsorship 
Resume


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

mr.india said:


> I used this sample for victoria state sponsorship
> Resume


thanks Mr. India...
wat all did u write in the projects in a specfic company(how long)....??


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> thanks Mr. India...
> wat all did u write in the projects in a specfic company(how long)....??


My one Job role was with a company extending It services to other customers, So, I wrote:

DD/MM/YYYY - DD/MM/YYYY My position in XYZ company

(Roughly 20-30 words description)
Then projects done:
Project A
50 words description with my role..

Project B
50 words description with my role..
And So on...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

mr.india said:


> My one Job role was with a company extending It services to other customers, So, I wrote:
> 
> DD/MM/YYYY - DD/MM/YYYY My position in XYZ company
> 
> ...


thanks...
do i also need to put the cover letter along with the CV??
n if yes..then can anybody provide me with the sample cover letter...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> thanks...
> do i also need to put the cover letter along with the CV??
> n if yes..then can anybody provide me with the sample cover letter...


I did not sent any cover letter..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

mr.india said:


> I did not sent any cover letter..


okies...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> okies...


Please note that you should not have any missing period else, they do not accept (something like this):



> PROFESSIONAL QUALIFICATION:
> 1.	Education (Full Time)
> a.	SECONDARY SCHOOL JAN 1994- JULY 1994
> b.	INTERMEDIATE (10+2) AUG 1994- JUNE 1996
> c.	BACHELORS JUlY 1996- JUNE 2000





> 2.	Professional Training (Part Time)
> a. MCSE March2001-Sept 2001
> b. MCSA July 2003- Sept 2003
> c.	XXXXXXXXX Sept 2001-Nov 2001
> d.	XXXXXXXXX March 2001-Oct 2001





> PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
> 1.	XXXXXX Dec 2006 – Present
> 2.	XXXXXX Oct 2003 - Nov 2006
> 3.	XXXXXX Nov 2002 - Sep 2003
> 4.	XXXXXX Jun 2000 - Oct 2002


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

mr.india said:


> Please note that you should not have any missing period else, they do not accept (something like this):


but i have 1 year gap after my 12th standard....so..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

PankajNamdeo said:


> but i have 1 year gap after my 12th standard....so..


You did not did anything in that period .. any computer/ professional course. Just don't keep gap in between.. Document all time periods during your studies and work. 



> 1.	Education (Full Time)
> A.	SECONDARY SCHOOL JAN 1994- JULY 1994
> B.	INTERMEDIATE (10+2) AUG 1994- JUNE 1996
> C. Pre-Engineering test preparation July 1996- June 1997
> D.	BACHELORS JULY 1997- JUNE 2001


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

I spoke to ACT...n some lady picked up the call n she was not at all helpful(i thought they r helpful)...
she said for CV verification it generally takes 2 days...
she also told not to call again...
she also said that the more time u spend in speak'g to me the more time it will take for verification...

it was rather a rude behaviour..that i never expected from them...


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

one more doubt i have....my occupation was on SDL baseline and now put to now put into SDl Quota list from 1st Apr 2010...so that means if I apply fro ACT SS before 1st Apr 2010 then I can get the SS....


----------



## everyone1025 (May 22, 2010)

Nice thread dudes.........


----------



## johanelmander457 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi

You can find this info by using search box in the top of website with some keywords related before posting questions.


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi Mr India,
I passed out in 2004 April and was involved in a NON IT job for 6 months before getting on to my first IT Job. I now have a total of 7 years of IT experience
Do you think i should be showing up my Non IT Job as well?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

sandeepraj said:


> Hi Mr India,
> I passed out in 2004 April and was involved in a NON IT job for 6 months before getting on to my first IT Job. I now have a total of 7 years of IT experience
> Do you think i should be showing up my Non IT Job as well?


Nope...non IT jobs will not be assessed by ACS and the work experience in that period will be clearly mentioned as 'Not Assessable'.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## sandeepraj (Dec 3, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Nope...non IT jobs will not be assessed by ACS and the work experience in that period will be clearly mentioned as 'Not Assessable'.
> 
> Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


But then sir..there will be a gap of around six months...coz i passed out in April 2004 and uptil Nov 2004 i did a non it job....only after nov 2004 i got into IT Job..

So is it ok to mention that as gap or should i still attach the non it job and let them NOT ACCESS it?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

sandeepraj said:


> But then sir..there will be a gap of around six months...coz i passed out in April 2004 and uptil Nov 2004 i did a non it job....only after nov 2004 i got into IT Job..
> 
> So is it ok to mention that as gap or should i still attach the non it job and let them NOT ACCESS it?


Attach all the employment evidences from day1 to till date. Assessor will decide the relevant experience and will giv you the result.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------

